# Bailey wood report 7/20



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

6 of us ran it late this afternoon, at about 500 cfs. Great time in there.

Lots of wood has moved around this season, but none of it is presently sketchy. Lots of stuff that that looks like it could move soon or might be a little worse with less water.

One to look out for is the boof below the steeps and above Supermax. It visibly blocks the main boof and the right line, but it also sticks further left than may be apparent. Stay hard left.

Also there are a few that would not be raft friendly. one that we've been going under for years, that only has the branches trimmed for safe kayak passage and another on an innocuous ledge drop near the end, that kayaks can boof at this level, but a raft would not slip over easily.

Iit was great to see Forrest's new nomad get recirced in first falls. That's right, forrest wasn't even in the trip.

More water is flushing into the hole at first falls from river right, making it incredibly sticky. Gee who would run that without looking at it in five years?

Good stuff bro.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Gosh, I wonder who swam? Hope they didn't drive a long ways.


----------



## teleboater5.13 (Sep 29, 2005)

Dave

Do you think the wood in the river would be too much for a raft...or just a pain to get around (still worth it in a raft or no, in your opinion) Thanks

Jon


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Hard to say. I've rowed lots, but not done any paddle raft creeking missions. It did drop down to 400 last night, which should still be enough.

I wouldn't let the wood deter you. Be sure to have competent kayakers that want to help you catch eddies above the wood and portage. I can only think of two wood portages.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Thanks for the update..

There is a group of 3 makin our way up - leavin bv at about 9:15 so we will be at the takeout around 11:30 to Noon...


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up Dave. Much appreciated. 

I've found myself wishing several times that the in-between rapids on bailey had consistent well known names (maybe they already have them?), primarily for wood discussion like this. So many times I've had the conversation of "you know the one, below the other one, where you boof, and there is a ledge". Invariably I get confused. 

Below 4 falls you have the notch slot, then the long S-turn with the pin spot. Below the s-turn is a horizon line where you can enter left or right with both funneling into a straight away set of drops at the bottom. Is this the one with the wood in it blocking the right line?

Anyone have names for these rapids that are commonly used?

I guess the only names I regularly use are...

4 falls
the notch
s- turn
supermax
trashcan
deer creek
mystery eddy
Any others?

First falls "no look to chunder" move... ouch!


----------



## danger (Oct 13, 2003)

there are four distinct rapids in the steeps. the notch, another one, s- turn, and then another. steeps #2 and #4 need names. 

also, there is a rapid below trashcan that seems to be a wood magnet. the one i'm thinking of has a good lead in hole in the middle of the current at higher flows and then wood has collected in the middle and right slots in the past. i think a boat was pinned there a year or two back. i always run this one in the far left channel to avoid any possible wood encounters. does anyone know which one i'm refering to and have a name suggestion?

ssv also suffers from unnamed rapids.

dan


----------



## Force (Apr 27, 2004)

I want more details regarding the unman'ed craft at four falls. Pictures would be especially appreciated.


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

An edge worth of water to stuff move? Do tell. 

That first drop has been getting weird...


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

LOL, I got stuffed. Got it done after a minor detail. I ran that drop perfect, or at least how I wanted to run it.

You have to be able to keep up to get a pic, so none available although I did fight for a while. Might have walked it after a look, who knows. Boat stayed for 5 minutes after an eject, lol. It was a great night of kayaking though.

4th swim of the year, I'm getting it done.

Also I have never paddled Forrest's boat without swimming, must be a sign to take Parkers trash next time.

Also, why does everything need a name? The people who paddled it first gave the names of what they wanted, leave the rest alone. 

four falls, notch, steep 1, steep 2, max pleasure, trash and deer creek.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Where is Max pleasure? Ian the log is below all the steeps. the river is on a slow left curve as the boof approaches and has a short cliff on the right after the boof as the river bends back to the right. pretty close above supermax.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Maybe we could just start naming rapids by who's swam out of them? I'd guess we could cover them all that way.

Bailey is pretty well named, although I've noticed some people use different names (confusing). We really should have a consortium to name SSV rapids though. It gets really old trying to describe those: you know, the manky steep one that kind of turns and you have to move around some rocks.


----------



## Schizzle (Mar 26, 2004)

danger said:


> also, there is a rapid below trashcan that seems to be a wood magnet. the one i'm thinking of has a good lead in hole in the middle of the current at higher flows and then wood has collected in the middle and right slots in the past. i think a boat was pinned there a year or two back. i always run this one in the far left channel to avoid any possible wood encounters. does anyone know which one i'm refering to and have a name suggestion?
> dan


Here's how I recognize it:
When I see a long stone wall (~50' long and 6-10' high) directly on the left and the river bends hard to the left after that, I know it's coming just around the corner. I know there's a lot of stonework along this river, but this is one of the bigger sections of it and it's below Trashcan, whereas most of the old railroad stonework is above SuperMax or adjacent with Trashcan.

If someone wants to do the run 1st time w/ no guide at high water, I'd wager that they can probably handle it. The hump creating the hole is visible from above and your instincts tell you to boof. Boofing left is just the safest bet, but center works, too, and it doesn't really line you up for going right anyway.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Max pleasure= super max, you know the one you run far left everytime?


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Damn it Gary, I was already picking out nice names for the class II shoals on bailey... Oh well, not everything needs a name, granted, but there are certainly rapids that could benefit from names. 

Naming drops after folks who have swam them makes sense when its an exceptionally rediculous swim. Like the time Shawn lectured everyone about the hole right above tunnel on gore, and then promptly paddled right into it and was seen pulling his skirt before his head was underwater. That hole will always be Shawn's hole to me now, and all that call it that at will get a takeout beer on me if I'm there.


----------



## Force (Apr 27, 2004)

don't forget about tampax! thats the one where people portage the meat of supermax and run the lower half on the left.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

"don't forget about tampax! thats the one where people portage the meat of supermax and run the lower half on the left."

No one should be allowed to pull that shit. If you can't run the drop, don't put in until you're around it. I would let anyone walk the top and paddle the bottom over 600 though. 

Force you would know about that sneak you dumpster!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Deep south. i know that hole very well. i call it the pleasure poutch.


----------

